# Sigelei 150w



## Carlito (19/1/15)

Hey people,
I need some advice buying a sigelei 150w
Amazon??
Bevape happy??
Or should i get it locally??


----------



## stevie g (19/1/15)

my vote is locally because then you have backup for a few months in case of faults.


----------



## Carlito (19/1/15)

True but where does one buy a Sigelei 150w? Locally and who has stock??


----------



## Silver (19/1/15)

Carlito said:


> True but where does one buy a Sigelei 150w? Locally and who has stock??



I have moved this to the "who has stock" forum so retailers can reply directly if they choose to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (19/1/15)

We should be carrying them very soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

